# Panasonic CQ-C5355N light dimmer



## getpeg (Nov 19, 2008)

I cannot find out how to dim the radio lights when I turn my headlights on


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

There will be an illumination wire thats built into the cars wiring loom for the radio, then, depending on your radio, connect it to the illumination wire on the harness of the radios wiring loom.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yellow wire coming out of the harness, what year car do you have I can tell you what color it is you need to connect to


----------

